# Grants lesen



## delphiking1980 (21. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Service geschrieben welcher mir ein backup meiner Datenbank in einem angegebenen Intervall erledigt.

Jetzt würde ich aber gerne noch die Grants der User als SQL Speichern habe aber leider keine Methoden in der DatabaseMetaData Klasse gefunden.

Hat jemand eine Idee ??

Mfg

Delphiking1980


----------



## Marcinek (21. Sep 2011)

Dazu musst du die Systemtables deiner Datenbank lesen.

MySQL: mysql


----------



## nillehammer (21. Sep 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt DB-unabhängig mit Java-Mitteln zu machen ist. Die meisten DBs stellen aber SQL-Syntax zur Verfügung, um GRANTs abzufragen. Damit wäre es dann eine normale Query. Bei MySql z.B. ist die Syntax hier beschrieben: MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 12.4.5.17 SHOW GRANTS Syntax


----------



## delphiking1980 (21. Sep 2011)

aber leider ist das dann sehr Datenbankspezifisch oder ?

Ich möchte dem User gerne die Wahl lassen ob er MySQL verwendet oder PostGres oder sogar
 eine Oracle DB.


----------

